# Making bucktail jigs



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm thinking about preparing for this fall striper season and making a couple of trips to Montauk. Part of my preparation is having a good supply of white bucktail jigs since I lost a lot on snags the last time I went. 

I want to attempt making my own, but I need the supplies, parts, and pieces to start. The unpainted jigheads ( specifica"lly the cape cod canal" style or the big eye style) are hard to find. Does anyone know of an online supplier or B&T supplier in the MD/VA area that has 'em?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Stamina Inc
http://www.staminainc.com/


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Are you thinking about pouring or just buying the Jigs?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Here is a like to one of my favorite Mailorder houses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't have the facilities to pour, nor am I really inclined to be futzing around with dangerous, messy, hot liquid lead. I'm just interested in buying unpainted jigheads.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Try Terminal Tackle*

I bought some stuff from terminal tackle. I picked up some lead head jigs. I also got some of the stick on eyes and some jig paint from Bass pro.

Going to give it a shot in painting my own and sticking on these big a$$ eyes. Will see. They also sell the horse hair for bucktails, but I am not sure how to attach it, so that will be a later task. But I imagine that it cant be too hard to do.

Let me know how this works out for you. I have lost all to many bucktails at IRI so I feel the pain of loosing jigs, especially when they are the hot lure.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Jeff,

Is terminal tackle a place in the DC area or is it online? Can you provide a link, address, or phone number please?

Also, the hair you will tie on with thread and a little glue as fit. It's easy; it's like tying fly's if you've done that before. 

I seen some of the paint in the Bass Pro catalog last night. I'll go there or to some crafts store. I'm glad that BP has them big eyes; that's what I been thinking about doing rather than painting them on. 

THese jigs are pretty expensive at $3.50 a pop when they are lost regularly.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Pauky, here's the online site:www.terminaltackleco.com/


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

the tie the bucktail hair on, get yourself a fly tyers vice and some of the basic supplies... makes the job much easier with the right tools


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pauky, PM Jigmaker. He done some jig work for me. Nice stuff.

Catman.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Pauky, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Triggerfish,

That link isn't working.


Jig,

I got your PM. I'll send you a couple pictures of what I'm talking about a little later today.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sick on eyes*

I orderd 2 sheets of stick on eyes from terminal tackle. I put these on my unpainted leadheads as well as some of the diamond jigs.


I picked up some lead heads that were 3 for a dollar. with the stickers an a piece of plastic, figure these cost about $.50 each, if that.

Sure beats loosing a $3 gotcha or a $2 storm.

Now I just have to see if they catch fish.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Pauky, try it now. TRIGGER


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

*Bucktails*

Tochterman's tackle in baltimore has every DoIt brand mold in stock and everything else you will need for this project. give them a call 410-327-6942 fax 410-522-4237 1-888-327-7744. or stop by 1925 eastern ave. balto.md 21231 this is the country's oldest family owned tackle shop 89 years now.


----------

